# Beijing concerned over increasing cost of security of CPEC: Chinese state media



## ThaniOruvan

Beijing: China is concerned over "increasing cost of security" and "potential setbacks" in the development of the $46 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, an official daily said on Tuesday recognising the risks involved with the project due to a "complex regional environment". concerned

An article in the Global Times said the ambitious project - that passes through the Azad Kashmir - is unlikely to have a "plain sailing". It also referred to the reported deployment of 14,503 security guards by Pakistan to protect the 7,036 Chinese nationals working on the corridor.


"China may not want to put too much focus on the region. At the very least, it would be unwise to put all its eggs in one basket," it said highlighting China's disquiet over the project which has also cast a shadow over India-China ties. Prime Minister Narendra Modi raised concerns over the project in his meeting with Chinese President Xi Jinping on the sidelines of the G20 meet in Hangzhou on 4 September.

The article, however, made no reference to India regarding the project, which connects China's Xinjiang province to Pakistan's southwestern Gwadar Port in Balochistan with a maze of rail, road and pipelines.

"The CPEC has long been seen as symbolic to Sino-Pakistan economic cooperation. It is unlikely that China will change its supportive attitude on the CPEC in the short term, but the increasing cost of security is becoming a big problem in efficiently pushing forward the projects," the article said. The daily, which in the past has strongly supported the project, said in the article that it is "unlikely to be plain sailing for China and Pakistan in their attempts to push forward the CPEC due to challenges such as a complex regional environment, and people in the two countries should be prepared for potential setbacks".

The daily is part of the ruling Communist Party of China's official organ -the People's Daily publication group. It also raised questions over Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif's comments last month that Pakistan attached priority to the project. Referring to Sharif's comments, it said "given the difficulty of protecting the personnel that are working in Pakistan, projects under the CPEC may need to be implemented and assessed step-by-step".

"Beijing should consider giving more attention to its economic cooperation" with Southeast Asian countries such as Vietnam, whose Prime Minster is currently visiting China, to improve ties despite differences over the South China Sea. China is reportedly concerned after Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit to Vietnam's capital Hanoi this month.

"The CPEC has long been seen as a flagship project in China's Belt and Road initiative, but the initiative's strategic focus may need to shift gradually toward Southeast Asia, where there is awide infrastructure funding gap but a relatively stable regional environment that will enable China to efficiently push forward ventures under the Belt and Road initiative," it said.

"Hopefully, the two countries (China and Vietnam) will be able to put aside disputes that have arose over the South China Sea and focus on promoting economic development," it said.

Link: http://m.firstpost.com/politics/bei...rity-of-cpec-chinese-state-media-3002644.html

=================================

This time concern is raised from Chinese side. No India, no RAW, no Modi in picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Areesh

ThaniOruvan said:


> This time concern is raised from Chinese side. No India, no RAW, no Modi in picture.



Congratz.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Salahuddin Ayubi

Nothing new. China has valid concerns given the importance of CPEC in OBOR and Pakistan has to deliver and deliver of time, not only for China but also for its own benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

I love how much weight the Indian media gives to these "opinion pieces" from the Global Times.

You can basically pick whatever "opinion piece" (out of countless others) that suits your own narrative then claim that is the Chinese government position.

Sorry, no. The official position is given by the Government itself. Certainly not by opinion pieces in the Global Times of all things.

Reactions: Like Like:
66


----------



## Arshad mahmood Hussain

The Chinese red herring.


----------



## Lure

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I love how much weight the Indian media gives to these "opinion pieces" from the Global Times.
> 
> You can basically pick whatever "opinion piece" (out of countless others) that suits your own narrative then claim that is the Chinese government position.
> 
> Sorry, no. The official position is given by the Government itself. Certainly not by opinion pieces in the Global Times of all things.



Exactly! If I see something considerable regarding CPEC it should at least come from secretary of foreign relations. Any infornation below that title from government or non-governmental sources (especially them) should be considered as pure gossip.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## CBU-105

CPEC is just a emergency wartime oil supply enema insurance for China, from remote uninhabited areas in China to remote uninhabited areas in Pakistan, and despite the planned gas pipeline, transporting crude using ulcc/vlcc along current sea routes from the ME to China will remain the primary energy feed to China, and it remains vulnerable, 'murricans can choke them without firing a shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

More than 14 thousand Pakistani guards for 7 thousand Chinese citizens working on the projects . That means Pakistani army is funding security for Chinese citizen on Pakistan land. Where are the real beneficiary i.e. Pakistani Citizens, this project has only created jobs for Chinese citizens, have to appreciate CCP for their good work, well done China & CCP for worrying about the employment of your citizen.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> More than 14 thousand Pakistani guards for 7 thousand Chinese citizens working on the projects . That means Pakistani army is funding security for Chinese citizen on Pakistan land. Where are the real beneficiary i.e. Pakistani Citizens, this project has only created jobs for Chinese citizens, have to appreciate CCP for their good work, well done China & CCP for worrying about the employment of your citizen.



Whatever you have posted is completely opposite to the opinion piece in OP.


----------



## LadyFinger

I also have concern for cpec and that it should be completed within time. We have stakes in this, our Chinese friends have a right to voice their concern if any. Meanwhile the project has to be taken to its conclusion and economic cooperation is also good be it extended on any side.

What we need to know is that the world nowadays is more about economy, a good economy with a thriving, active, trained population will reap more fruits for any country than engaging in petty conflicts. Hope everyone can understand, much of the nonsense the politicians bring up and delay things. 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max

Security situation is much better then what we have in the past.. but still we have to work hard till peace come in Afghanistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GenerallyKhan

The only ones "forever concerned" about CPEC are Indians. 

On a side note, every time Indian media hears about CPEC it goes:

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## LadyFinger

Indians can be happy all they want, if all this provides them any solace. 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GenerallyKhan

Max said:


> Plz provide Global Times link? till then we should consider it bharti propaganda..
> 
> on Topic, Security situation is much better then what we have in the past.. but still we have to work hard till peace come in Afghanistan..




Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> More than 14 thousand Pakistani guards for 7 thousand Chinese citizens working on the projects . That means Pakistani army is funding security for Chinese citizen on Pakistan land. Where are the real beneficiary i.e. Pakistani Citizens, this project has only created jobs for Chinese citizens, have to appreciate CCP for their good work, well done China & CCP for worrying about the employment of your citizen.


You have any idea, how many Pakistani workers are involved in this project?


----------



## Jlaw

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I love how much weight the Indian media gives to these "opinion pieces" from the Global Times.
> 
> You can basically pick whatever "opinion piece" (out of countless others) that suits your own narrative then claim that is the Chinese government position.
> 
> Sorry, no. The official position is given by the Government itself. Certainly not by opinion pieces in the Global Times of all things.



The CPEC port is coming, whether indians like it or not. China is not going to waste $46b on a failed project. indian agents can try and sabotage it, but the Pakistani and Chinese involved are not stupid. Assets will be protected one way or another.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> You have any idea, how many Pakistani workers are involved in this project?


Post a data to prove your point do not raise a question, how would I know ? But I read 14+ thousand Army personnel guarding citizens of other country, who are working on Pakistan's land. Its like Pakistan is some African country with no skilled labour and China is the one providing the labour force, Pakistan should raise this concern with Chinese government. How can Pakistan allow 7+ thousand Chinese, when they have skilled and cheap labour available in their own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

ThaniOruvan said:


> Beijing: China is concerned over "increasing cost of security" and "potential setbacks" in the development of the $46 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, an official daily said on Tuesday recognising the risks involved with the project due to a "complex regional environment". concerned
> 
> An article in the Global Times said the ambitious project - that passes through the Azad Kashmir - is unlikely to have a "plain sailing". It also referred to the reported deployment of 14,503 security guards by Pakistan to protect the 7,036 Chinese nationals working on the corridor.
> 
> 
> "China may not want to put too much focus on the region. At the very least, it would be unwise to put all its eggs in one basket," it said highlighting China's disquiet over the project which has also cast a shadow over India-China ties. Prime Minister Narendra Modi raised concerns over the project in his meeting with Chinese President Xi Jinping on the sidelines of the G20 meet in Hangzhou on 4 September.
> 
> The article, however, made no reference to India regarding the project, which connects China's Xinjiang province to Pakistan's southwestern Gwadar Port in Balochistan with a maze of rail, road and pipelines.
> 
> "The CPEC has long been seen as symbolic to Sino-Pakistan economic cooperation. It is unlikely that China will change its supportive attitude on the CPEC in the short term, but the increasing cost of security is becoming a big problem in efficiently pushing forward the projects," the article said. The daily, which in the past has strongly supported the project, said in the article that it is "unlikely to be plain sailing for China and Pakistan in their attempts to push forward the CPEC due to challenges such as a complex regional environment, and people in the two countries should be prepared for potential setbacks".
> 
> The daily is part of the ruling Communist Party of China's official organ -the People's Daily publication group. It also raised questions over Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif's comments last month that Pakistan attached priority to the project. Referring to Sharif's comments, it said "given the difficulty of protecting the personnel that are working in Pakistan, projects under the CPEC may need to be implemented and assessed step-by-step".
> 
> "Beijing should consider giving more attention to its economic cooperation" with Southeast Asian countries such as Vietnam, whose Prime Minster is currently visiting China, to improve ties despite differences over the South China Sea. China is reportedly concerned after Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit to Vietnam's capital Hanoi this month.
> 
> "The CPEC has long been seen as a flagship project in China's Belt and Road initiative, but the initiative's strategic focus may need to shift gradually toward Southeast Asia, where there is awide infrastructure funding gap but a relatively stable regional environment that will enable China to efficiently push forward ventures under the Belt and Road initiative," it said.
> 
> "Hopefully, the two countries (China and Vietnam) will be able to put aside disputes that have arose over the South China Sea and focus on promoting economic development," it said.
> 
> Link: http://m.firstpost.com/politics/bei...rity-of-cpec-chinese-state-media-3002644.html
> 
> =================================
> 
> This time concern is raised from Chinese side. No India, no RAW, no Modi in picture.


It's raw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

Jlaw said:


> The CPEC port is coming, whether indians like it or not. China is not going to waste $46b on a failed project. indian agents can try and sabotage it, but the Pakistani and Chinese involved are not stupid. *Assets will be protected one way or another.*


Project will be completed within 8-10 years but the main concern raised by Chinese officials is regarding cost of securing the investment. You cannot deploy 10 thousand army personnel to protect a project, that is infeasible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chander_011

If according to Pakistan "Kashmir is disputed territory than the part occupied by Pakistan will also come under definition of disputed territory." So if Kashmir is disputed then obviously It will remain unresolved till both parties resolve their disputes meaning thereby India will continue to claim whole of Kashmir till the dispute is resolved. So India has legitimate right to reach third country i.e. China for protesting against the projects going to be built on disputed territory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> Post a data to prove your point do not raise a question, how would I know ? But I read 14+ thousand Army personnel guarding citizens of other country, who are working on Pakistan's land. Its like Pakistan is some African country with no skilled labour and China is the one providing the labour force, Pakistan should raise this concern with Chinese government. How can Pakistan allow 7+ thousand Chinese, when they have skilled and cheap labour available in their own country.


i never understand why chinese would not put the pakistanis to work for a change

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LadyFinger

Chalooooo ji...... No one invited him here on Kashmir and out of nowhere it stands in front of you. Kindly don't bring the Thorn in your *** in this conversation. It is totally irrelevant.


chander_011 said:


> If according to Pakistan "Kashmir is disputed territory than the part occupied by Pakistan will also come under definition of disputed territory." So if Kashmir is disputed then obviously It will remain unresolved till both parties resolve their disputes meaning thereby India will continue to claim whole of Kashmir till the dispute is resolved. So India has legitimate right to reach third country i.e. China for protesting against the projects going to be built on disputed territory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

If Global Times published the original article, then it must be true.  After all, isn't Global Times published under the control of People's Daily, the CPC official newspaper?

Nevertheless, given how much China is investing in Pakistan, it has a right to raise concerns. CPEC will be a vital artery for China. It wants to protect it at all costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LadyFinger

Ill-layy!


BlackIndian said:


> Hanud and Yahud want to disrupt cpec.


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

wiseone2 said:


> i never understand why chinese would not put the pakistanis to work for a change


You cannot question CPEC in Pakistan, if you ask for even a little detail about CPEC project you will be tagged as an anti-national. They can't even question their government regarding the number of employment generated by the project and the share given to the Pakistani citizen, most of the projects under CPEC are built in Punjab province and other provinces are fighting to get the better share. 

There are only two beneficiary of the whole CPEC program, one is definitely China and another one is Nawaz bhai and his political party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

BlackIndian said:


> Hanud and Yahud want to disrupt cpec.



do you have any doubt after many statements from your PM and foreign affairs minister..


----------



## ThaniOruvan

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I love how much weight the Indian media gives to these "opinion pieces" from the Global Times.
> 
> You can basically pick whatever "opinion piece" (out of countless others) that suits your own narrative then claim that is the Chinese government position.
> 
> Sorry, no. The official position is given by the Government itself. Certainly not by opinion pieces in the Global Times of all things.


If there is any opinion piece in favor of china then it carries weight. If the opinion piece raises questions on Chinese policies then you people will easily distance yourself from these. This article emanated from china passing through all Chinese internet proxies and gateways. Which means global times is a valid news source in China. They have raised these questions. 7000 Chinese are not protected by 15000 security personnel ? See if you have proper answers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

say cpec and shupa power goes on fire.... don't know why?


----------



## BlackIndian

Max said:


> do you have any doubt after many statements from your PM and foreign affairs minister..


None.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

ThaniOruvan said:


> If there is any opinion piece in favor of china then it carries weight. If the opinion piece raises questions on Chinese policies then you people will easily distance yourself from these. This article emanated from china passing through all Chinese internet proxies and gateways. Which means global times is a valid news source in China. They have raised these questions. 7000 Chinese are not protected by 15000 security personnel ? See if you have proper answers.



The Global Times is an infamous "tabloid" here. Do you know what a tabloid is? It's like the Fox News of Chinese media.

Which no doubt is why Indian media loves it, since apparently all of Indian media behaves like tabloids do.

The Chinese government makes their position on issues very clear by making official statements. Anyone who takes these opinion pieces as representative of the official Government position is completely uninformed, and frankly making a joke of themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## CBU-105

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The Global Times is an infamous "tabloid" here. Do you know what a tabloid is? It's like the Fox News of Chinese media.
> 
> Which no doubt is why Indian media loves it, since apparently all of Indian media behaves like tabloids do.
> 
> The Chinese government makes their position on issues very clear by making official statements. Anyone who takes these opinion pieces as representative of the official Government position is completely uninformed.


I doubt you'll understand but free press is actually a good thing.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

CBU-105 said:


> I doubt you'll understand but free press is actually a good thing.



Hmm I'm from Hong Kong which is ranked number 2 in Asia on the Freedom of Press rankings, whereas India doesn't even enter the top 100. 

And yes I am well aware of how far media houses can go, in order to sell more newspapers. The Apple Daily is famous for this, but even they seem dignified compared to their Indian counterparts. Which is saying something.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Shakuni & Ravan

According pakistan media ...


----------



## Salahuddin Ayubi

Shuupa pawa with arse on CPEC induced fire.

Shuupa pawa should stop ranting and come and take GB and AJK. Ajao ajao, let's see what you're made of....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serious Carrey

Ignoring all the comments made by the Indians for a moment, can Pakistan members please tell what they think of the article? Does it carry any value at all?


----------



## GenerallyKhan

zephyr3096 said:


> Ignoring all the comments made by the Indians for a moment, can Pakistan members please tell what they think of the article? Does it carry any value at all?




None whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> You cannot question CPEC in Pakistan, if you ask for even a little detail about CPEC project you will be tagged as an anti-national. They can't even question their government regarding the number of employment generated by the project and the share given to the Pakistani citizen, most of the projects under CPEC are built in Punjab province and other provinces are fighting to get the better share.
> 
> There are only two beneficiary of the whole CPEC program, one is definitely China and another one is Nawaz bhai and his political party.



stop talking from ur rear, most work in being done by Pakistanis, Chinese just fill higher position bcoz they are owner of investment, 2nd their expertise in power sector, 

FWO is main organization behind CPEC road network and we have special parliamentary committee on CPEC in both senate and parliament to discuss CPEC.. 

And all info is available online, just type name of project in google.. 



zephyr3096 said:


> Ignoring all the comments made by the Indians for a moment, can Pakistan members please tell what they think of the article? Does it carry any value at all?



none, we will make sure security at any cost , we promissed Chinese that we will make a special force just to protect your investement and we delivered, thats why not a single Chinese have been killed in terror attack from start of CPEC till now despite all hard work by indian proxies..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Chinese-Dragon said:


> *The Global Times is an infamous "tabloid" here. Do you know what a tabloid is? It's like the Fox News of Chinese media.*
> 
> Which no doubt is why Indian media loves it, since apparently all of Indian media behaves like tabloids do.
> The Chinese government makes their position on issues very clear by making official statements. Anyone who takes these opinion pieces as representative of the official Government position is completely uninformed, and frankly making a joke of themselves.



Honestly Speaking Indians are a Tabloid crowd.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GenerallyKhan

Max said:


> stop talking from ur rear, most work in being done by Pakistanis, Chinese just fill higher position bcoz they are owner of investment, 2nd their expertise in power sector,
> 
> FWO is main organization behind CPEC road network and we have special parliamentary committee on CPEC in both senate and parliament to discuss CPEC..
> 
> And all info is available online, just type name of project in google..
> 
> 
> 
> none, we will make sure security at any cost , we promissed Chinese that we will make a special force just to protect your investement and we delivered, thats why not a single Chinese have been killed in terror attack from start of CPEC till now despite all hard work by indian proxies..




You are wasting your time giving them information. Don't bother.

Let them delude themselves. Pakistan just need to complete CPEC on time which by all means we will.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serious Carrey

@GenerallyKhan @Max 

Thanks for your responses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

Max said:


> stop talking from ur rear, *most work in being done by Pakistanis, Chinese just fill higher position* bcoz they are owner of investment, 2nd their expertise in power sector,
> 
> FWO is main organization behind CPEC road network and we have special parliamentary committee on CPEC in both senate and parliament to discuss CPEC..
> 
> And all info is available online, just type name of project in google..


Don't be a blind believer of your government, explore other sources/articles from within your country, I follow many articles and Pakistani news media(including pro-govt sources) and I know the level of secrecy maintained by the Chinese & your very own Government regarding involvement of Chinese companies. The figure quoted here was in 7+ thousands, it should raise question in your mind regarding the job prospect for Pakistani young citizens. Don't provide the leverage to China the same way you did with USA few decades back, the result can be catastrophic.


----------



## Spring Onion

zephyr3096 said:


> Ignoring all the comments made by the Indians for a moment, can Pakistan members please tell what they think of the article? Does it carry any value at all?



Personally I feel that nothing is wrong with raising right or even wrong questions by Chinese Media though as soon as I read It is Global Times well I for a second thought to move on and was thinking how Indians ignore to notice it is Global Times. But anyway I personally feel that the question or concern raised in this item lacks indepth details what kind of security risk? on other hand I feel that due to recent Indian noise over CPEC is the reason why such concern is shown though the article clearly says that the said newspaper earlier supported the project .

As far as cost is concern well Chinese are working hard and they did not abondan such projects in Pakistan due to cost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GenerallyKhan

zephyr3096 said:


> @GenerallyKhan @Max @Chinese-Dragon @Jlaw
> 
> Thanks for your responses.




Ishaq Dar, Finance Minister of Pakistan, recently said that 1% of the project cost will be spent on CPEC security which he proposed be taken out from tariffs once the project becomes operational. Chinese are clever businessmen, they are pushing back on the "security costs". Essentially, Chinese and Pakistanis are price haggling. 

Indian media is lost like a puppy, as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> Don't be a blind believer of your government, explore other sources/articles from within your country, I follow many articles and Pakistani news media(including pro-govt sources) and I know the level of secrecy maintained by the Chinese & your very own Government regarding involvement of Chinese companies. The figure quoted here was in 7+ thousands, it should raise question in your mind regarding the job prospect for Pakistani young citizens. Don't provide the leverage to China the same way you did with USA few decades back, the result can be catastrophic.



The Engineers are mostly Chinese with other large workforce from Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indika

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The Global Times is an infamous "tabloid" here.


thrashing un official mouthpiece of chinese PLA by chinese TTA talks volumes about either your or your press credibility. less said the better 


Spring Onion said:


> Honestly Speaking Indians are a Tabloid crowd.


we like conspiracies, it unravels layer by layer. Onions & conspiracies, what is the going rate for a kilo of saajish in pakistan .


----------



## Max

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> Don't be a blind believer of your government, explore other sources/articles from within your country, I follow many articles and Pakistani news media(including pro-govt sources) and I know the level of secrecy maintained by the Chinese & your very own Government regarding involvement of Chinese companies. The figure quoted here was in 7+ thousands, it should raise question in your mind regarding the job prospect for Pakistani young citizens. Don't provide the leverage to China the same way you did with USA few decades back, the result can be catastrophic.



and more then 7000 Pakistanis [9000] just working on port qasim coal power plant [a project of CPEC], anyways i am not here to spoon feed your kind, you think we are fool..? Good for you.. i want you guys to have some delusions about us..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

GenerallyKhan said:


> You are wasting your time giving them information. Don't bother.
> 
> Let them delude themselves. Pakistan just need to complete CPEC on time which by all means we will.



 I can personally tell you that they working fast on it in the northern areas and in one such activity we/they found a giant anaconda while blasting a mountain which after due permission from our government was airlifted to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GenerallyKhan

Spring Onion said:


> I can personally tell you that they working fast on it in the northern areas and in one such activity we/they found a giant anaconda while blasting a mountain which after due permission from our government was airlifted to China.




You just revealed state secrets!!!!


----------



## Spring Onion

Indika said:


> thrashing un official mouthpiece of chinese PLA by chinese TTA talks volumes about either your or your press credibility. less said the better
> 
> we like conspiracies, it unravels layer by layer. Onions & conspiracies, what is the going rate for a kilo of saajish in pakistan .



 every layer of onion gives rondoos more tears



GenerallyKhan said:


> You just revealed state secrets!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I love how much weight the Indian media gives to these "opinion pieces" from the Global Times.
> 
> You can basically pick whatever "opinion piece" (out of countless others) that suits your own narrative then claim that is the Chinese government position.
> 
> Sorry, no. The official position is given by the Government itself. Certainly not by opinion pieces in the Global Times of all things.




Article published by Chinse agency which controlled by CCP..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

danger007 said:


> Article published by Chinse agency which controlled by CCP..



So what you think after this publication, Is CPEC getting rolled back?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GenerallyKhan

Spring Onion said:


> So what you think after this publication, Is CPEC getting rolled back?




Oh nooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!

So worried now!!


----------



## Spring Onion

GenerallyKhan said:


> Oh nooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!
> 
> So worried now!!



tu tay chup kar zara Bhartian da opeeenion sun len day


----------



## wiseone2

Spring Onion said:


> I can personally tell you that they working fast on it in the northern areas and in one such activity we/they found a giant anaconda while blasting a mountain which after due permission from our government was airlifted to China.


What is next ? Snow man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Jlaw said:


> The CPEC port is coming, whether indians like it or not. China is not going to waste $46b on a failed project. indian agents can try and sabotage it, but the Pakistani and Chinese involved are not stupid. Assets will be protected one way or another.




Typing is very easy isn't it..


----------



## idune

india, at this point will cling into even a *straw* to scuttle CPEC; that much desperate indians are. This is part of indian total "terrorism" package directed against Pakistan [China and Iran] which involves using terrorists, media terrorism, play PSYOP against Pakistan-China and even threat of a war. Indian problem is - none of indian terror gymnastic works against Pakistan and China.

Couple clarification [specially to indians]:
1) When india says Kashmir is disputed territory. It should be reminded to indians that "india occupied Kashmir" is disputed territory, NOT Azad Kashmir. Indians can cry ocean about that.

2) Heavy handed security and forces involved are needed while project is in implementation phase and personal are working in the field. Once, project implementation is complete and in operation, number of security personal can be reduced and technology based monitoring and reaction to threats could be implemented. That will reduce operation cost. For example, monitoring indian funded terrorist remotely and using drone to eliminate them would be one use case of using technology. In fact this could a business case for providing security solution for Pakistani and Chinese companies. 

Question is - why india is acting so desperate to scuttle a purely economic corridor?

1) india sees once CPEC operational Pakistan security become even more vital for Chinese interest and indian nefarious plan of terrorism and threat war become dead, perhaps permanently. 

2) Once CPEC is operational, Pakistan take center stage and become key points for energy, transport, industry and tourism. That *indan mentality* can not accept.

3) CPEC will bring financially beneficial interactions with other regional and global power like Russia, Iran, Turkey and Gulf state into fruition. That means continuous indian game of isolating Pakistan will be permanently dead.

4) Geo politically for China, CPEC will allow transport of bulk of ME energy through Pakistan land route and therefor avoiding lengthy and US threat prone Malacca strait and south Pacific. That means US will lose significant leverage over China and over bloated US military capacity would look redundant. 

5) india also signed up as a full time US sidekick. Lot of indian terror gymnastics are instigated by US from behind; as part of US regional plan for destabilizing Iran and Pakistan. That is why Baluchistan is a component of India orchestrated terror plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

danger007 said:


> Article published by Chinse agency which controlled by CCP..



And out of the hundreds of articles from the more reputable state media, guess why the Indian media only cares about this specific article from the "tabloid" Global Times? 

Because it fits their ego, nothing more. And it has nothing to do with the official position of the Chinese government, not even close.

But you would actually need to understand what the Global Times was in order to know that, and the Indian members here are completely clueless.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## danger007

Spring Onion said:


> So what you think after this publication, Is CPEC getting rolled back?




Where did you get that? Cpec is centre of the earth..


----------



## cloud4000

Chinese-Dragon said:


> And out of the hundreds of articles from the more reputable state media, guess why the Indian media only cares about this specific article from the "tabloid" Global Times?



  

Funniest thing I heard all day. Pray tell us what these "more reputable state media" outlets are? Who is this "tabloid" Global Times catering to?


----------



## MadDog

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> More than 14 thousand Pakistani guards for 7 thousand Chinese citizens working on the projects . That means Pakistani army is funding security for Chinese citizen on Pakistan land. Where are the real beneficiary i.e. Pakistani Citizens, this project has only created jobs for Chinese citizens, have to appreciate CCP for their good work, well done China & CCP for worrying about the employment of your citizen.



Good you are another brainwashed victim of your state propaganda, when the entire labour force will be local, construction is done by locals, local people will be hired to work in power plants, infrastructure projects, factories and industrial zones, how on earth it will create jobs only for chinese, I wish Modi stays for longer, he his making the burgeoning Indian Middle Class delusional using hyper-nationalism through hatred for an external enemy just like what Hitler and Mussolini did with their people !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Woz Ahmed

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I love how much weight the Indian media gives to these "opinion pieces" from the Global Times.
> 
> You can basically pick whatever "opinion piece" (out of countless others) that suits your own narrative then claim that is the Chinese government position.
> 
> Sorry, no. The official position is given by the Government itself. Certainly not by opinion pieces in the Global Times of all things.


Thanks CD. I googled 'BBC Chinese global times' and hundreds of articles quote GT, are we safe to ignore their nonsense ?


----------



## Jlaw

danger007 said:


> Typing is very easy isn't it..


yes, so is debating with you guys.


Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> Project will be completed within 8-10 years but the main concern raised by Chinese officials is regarding cost of securing the investment. You cannot deploy 10 thousand army personnel to protect a project, that is infeasible.



infeasible for India, not for China

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Super Falcon

Salahuddin Ayubi said:


> Nothing new. China has valid concerns given the importance of CPEC in OBOR and Pakistan has to deliver and deliver of time, not only for China but also for its own benefit.


Cost of security is not included in CPEC as of hard cash but Pakistan asked help from china in terms of planning the security parameters and getting india exposed internationaly


----------



## wiseone2

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> You cannot question CPEC in Pakistan, if you ask for even a little detail about CPEC project you will be tagged as an anti-national. They can't even question their government regarding the number of employment generated by the project and the share given to the Pakistani citizen, most of the projects under CPEC are built in Punjab province and other provinces are fighting to get the better share.
> 
> There are only two beneficiary of the whole CPEC program, one is definitely China and another one is Nawaz bhai and his political party.



i never understand the need for secrecy for a project that benefits Pakistan any way I look at it. I do not buy the game changer arguments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

wiseone2 said:


> i never understand the need for secrecy for a project that benefits Pakistan any way I look at it. I do not buy the game changer arguments.


Does it really matter what you think an NRI Living halfway across the world ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

salarsikander said:


> Does it really matter what you think an NRI Living halfway across the world ?



Never believe or ever take seriously what an indian says or thinks. Especially with regards to Pakistan. They are the eternal enemy of the Pakistani race. indians also said pre-May 1998 that it was IMPOSSIBLE for Pakistan to EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance. We all know what happened to that indian fantasy & dribble. Just as then so is now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wiseone2

salarsikander said:


> Does it really matter what you think an NRI Living halfway across the world ?



as a pakistani you ought to be wondering about why things are kept secret 

if the location of Pakistani nukes is secret there is a valid reason
something like CPEC does not need secrecy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Never believe or ever take seriously what an indian says or thinks. Especially with regards to Pakistan. They are the eternal enemy of the Pakistani race. indians also said pre-May 1998 that it was IMPOSSIBLE for Pakistan to EVER become a nuclear weapons state with or without Chinese assistance. We all know what happened to that indian fantasy & dribble. Just as then so is now.



Wrong again ...
India and Pakistan did not go to war in 1986 and 1990 because of nukes

http://articles.latimes.com/1987-03-07/news/mn-8245_1_india-and-pakistan

http://www.thehindu.com/todays-paper/tp-national/when-robert-m-gates-came-calling/article3046119.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

wiseone2 said:


> something like CPEC does not need secrecy


Who says anything is secret ? Scondly, With Your country's usual habit of poking their nose every now and then, it is good if anything is kept secret ( though I am not sure what is being kept as '' secret') 
Lastly, Please keep your unwarranted reservations to yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Begane ki shadi mein Hindu diwana:rofol:


----------



## Indus Pakistan

ThaniOruvan said:


> This time concern is raised from Chinese side. No India, no RAW, no Modi in picture.


Okay let us sum this up. This time the concern is being raised by *Indian* Reporter working for a* Indian* Newspaper giving a* Indian* interpretation of what a Chinese Newspaper is supposed to have reported. Is it just me that can see lot of room here for "sh*t stirring"?

*First Post is Indian paper?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salarsikander

Woz Ahmed said:


> Sir, I don't care about Indian views, but there is huge secrecy, no one knows the terms of the loans, many still think it's a grant/gift not a loan.


What is that you can seek sitting far way from Pakistan exactly ?


----------



## Woz Ahmed

salarsikander said:


> What is that you can seek sitting far way from Pakistan exactly ?


I am not sure what you are asking ? But if your asking why I am in the shithole of Eritrea rather than our homeland, it's because I needed a job that could support my family, not through my choice.


----------



## Mamluk

salarsikander said:


> What is that you can seek sitting far way from Pakistan exactly ?



He's a *false flagger Indian.* Check this out:







@waz @Horus @Oscar ban the false flagger.


----------



## salarsikander

Woz Ahmed said:


> I am not sure what you are asking ? But if your asking why I am in the shithole of Eritrea rather than our homeland, it's because I needed a job that could support my family, not through my choice.


And I am not sure why would try to dig out some cheap sympathy out of me for you which has got nothing to do with the topic-at hand. 

The question was, what actually were you looking for ?


----------



## Mamluk

Woz Ahmed said:


> I am not sure what you are asking ? But if your asking why I am in the shithole of Eritrea rather than our homeland, it's because I needed a job that could support my family, not through my choice.



Lol @Kaptaan bhai don't thank him. He's just an Indian making fun of Pakistan's economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

wiseone2 said:


> Wrong again ...
> India and Pakistan did not go to war in 1986 and 1990 because of nukes
> 
> http://articles.latimes.com/1987-03-07/news/mn-8245_1_india-and-pakistan
> 
> http://www.thehindu.com/todays-paper/tp-national/when-robert-m-gates-came-calling/article3046119.ece




That didn't stop virtually all leading indian experts to publicly claim PRE-MAY 1998 that it was IMPOSSIBLE FOR Pakistan to EVER have nukes with or without Chinese assistance. The indian military high command elite however knew Pakistan's REAL capabilities. It's this reality that stopped them attacking Pakistan after mumbai 2008.


----------



## Mamluk

Woz Ahmed said:


> How the above post suggests I am an Indian is beyond me.



Heheh.. we can find that out easily. Which of our languages do you speak? Anything other than Urdu?


----------



## salarsikander

Woz Ahmed said:


> F**k off.
> 
> I am someone who has had to move to an alien nation to support my family, which makes me question our nations values and trajectory.
> 
> How the above post suggests I am an Indian is beyond me.
> 
> if you can't answer my question about solar power costs, which in my belief are a fundamental question about CPEC that's your issue.


Post reported for Abusive language against fellow member. 
@Oscar @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## salarsikander

Woz Ahmed said:


> You said no need for CPEC to be secret, I stated most of CPEC was secret.


Can you be specific as what is so secret ?



Woz Ahmed said:


> As I clearly have such a low IQ and apparently can't follow a conversation, I shall go back to work.


bailing out ?


----------



## Mamluk

Woz Ahmed said:


> As I clearly have such a low IQ and apparently can't follow a conversation, *I shall go back to work.*



back to work? 







@salarsikander

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> That didn't stop virtually all leading indian experts to publicly claim PRE-MAY 1998 that it was IMPOSSIBLE FOR Pakistan to EVER have nukes with or without Chinese assistance. The indian military high command elite however knew Pakistan's REAL capabilities. It's this reality that stopped them attacking Pakistan after mumbai 2008.



The actions of India, USA and Pakistan in 1986 and 1990 speak for themselves. They assumed both sides had nukes



salarsikander said:


> Who says anything is secret ? Scondly, With Your country's usual habit of poking their nose every now and then, it is good if anything is kept secret ( though I am not sure what is being kept as '' secret')
> Lastly, Please keep your unwarranted reservations to yourself.



the financial terms are secret ...


----------



## salarsikander

wiseone2 said:


> the financial terms are secret


Or perhaps your comprehension ability is limited


----------



## wiseone2

salarsikander said:


> Or perhaps your comprehension ability is limited



if someone gets screwed it is not me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

wiseone2 said:


> if someone gets screwed it is not me


Then why should you care ? 
Cant get over the national habit, eh ? 
If it doesnt concern you then why act like dehati aurat ?



[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> back to work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @salarsikander


Oh actually he failed to dig out the required info and now I guess he will be assigned to another duty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

ThaniOruvan said:


> Beijing: China is concerned over "increasing cost of security" and "potential setbacks" in the development of the $46 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, an official daily said on Tuesday recognising the risks involved with the project due to a "complex regional environment". concerned
> 
> An article in the Global Times said the ambitious project - that passes through the Azad Kashmir - is unlikely to have a "plain sailing". It also referred to the reported deployment of 14,503 security guards by Pakistan to protect the 7,036 Chinese nationals working on the corridor.
> 
> 
> "China may not want to put too much focus on the region. At the very least, it would be unwise to put all its eggs in one basket," it said highlighting China's disquiet over the project which has also cast a shadow over India-China ties. Prime Minister Narendra Modi raised concerns over the project in his meeting with Chinese President Xi Jinping on the sidelines of the G20 meet in Hangzhou on 4 September.
> 
> The article, however, made no reference to India regarding the project, which connects China's Xinjiang province to Pakistan's southwestern Gwadar Port in Balochistan with a maze of rail, road and pipelines.
> 
> "The CPEC has long been seen as symbolic to Sino-Pakistan economic cooperation. It is unlikely that China will change its supportive attitude on the CPEC in the short term, but the increasing cost of security is becoming a big problem in efficiently pushing forward the projects," the article said. The daily, which in the past has strongly supported the project, said in the article that it is "unlikely to be plain sailing for China and Pakistan in their attempts to push forward the CPEC due to challenges such as a complex regional environment, and people in the two countries should be prepared for potential setbacks".
> 
> The daily is part of the ruling Communist Party of China's official organ -the People's Daily publication group. It also raised questions over Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif's comments last month that Pakistan attached priority to the project. Referring to Sharif's comments, it said "given the difficulty of protecting the personnel that are working in Pakistan, projects under the CPEC may need to be implemented and assessed step-by-step".
> 
> "Beijing should consider giving more attention to its economic cooperation" with Southeast Asian countries such as Vietnam, whose Prime Minster is currently visiting China, to improve ties despite differences over the South China Sea. China is reportedly concerned after Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit to Vietnam's capital Hanoi this month.
> 
> "The CPEC has long been seen as a flagship project in China's Belt and Road initiative, but the initiative's strategic focus may need to shift gradually toward Southeast Asia, where there is awide infrastructure funding gap but a relatively stable regional environment that will enable China to efficiently push forward ventures under the Belt and Road initiative," it said.
> 
> "Hopefully, the two countries (China and Vietnam) will be able to put aside disputes that have arose over the South China Sea and focus on promoting economic development," it said.
> 
> Link: http://m.firstpost.com/politics/bei...rity-of-cpec-chinese-state-media-3002644.html
> 
> =================================
> 
> This time concern is raised from Chinese side. No India, no RAW, no Modi in picture.



Stop putting fake news and opinion pieces from your looser media. Any yahoo who has a beef with pakistan and china can easily write load of crap to please the very obvious audience (Indians). Official position is very clear that CPEC will be completed at any cost while you people writhe in agony of your own disillusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Why are Indians so obsessed with CPEC? 

Their channels, newspaper and Indian members on PDF are just soo obsessed with this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scionoftheindus

Shakuni & Ravan said:


> According pakistan media ...


With all due respect to pakistanis, one of the few things that really irritates me and makes me go mad is how pakistanis speak that urdu with Punjabi accent..it is really a failure on part of pakistanis that even after 70 years of independence they made no efforts to change the way they speak urdu.
See that newsreader..is she reading Punjabi or urdu?or should give it a new name like Purdu?
Pakistanis might not find it annoying,irritating ,disgusting and painful but a neutral listener definitely does.For God's sake ,at least give training to at least newsreaders and hosts of shows how to get rid of their accent.
Once again I am sorry if my words hurt anyone but truth has to be told.


----------



## ThaniOruvan

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The Global Times is an infamous "tabloid" here. Do you know what a tabloid is? It's like the Fox News of Chinese media.
> 
> Which no doubt is why Indian media loves it, since apparently all of Indian media behaves like tabloids do.
> 
> The Chinese government makes their position on issues very clear by making official statements. Anyone who takes these opinion pieces as representative of the official Government position is completely uninformed, and frankly making a joke of themselves.


 
Is the news real or not ? Only that matters...

Of course Chinese Government will not make an official statement like this whilst the project is going on. If they do so doesn't that means the project is in jeopardy officially ? 

FYI, this news emanated from a Chinese source.

To all misinformed twats,

This opinion piece was published by a Chinese news vendor and reported by a foreign news vendor. There is no Indian part here. Provide facts or evidences to prove this news as fake. Else march ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> More than 14 thousand Pakistani guards for 7 thousand Chinese citizens working on the projects . That means Pakistani army is funding security for Chinese citizen on Pakistan land. Where are the real beneficiary i.e. Pakistani Citizens, this project has only created jobs for Chinese citizens, have to appreciate CCP for their good work, well done China & CCP for worrying about the employment of your citizen.



we appreciate your feelings of dukh dard for Pakistani citizen



scionoftheindus said:


> With all due respect to pakistanis, one of the few things that really irritates me and makes me go mad is how pakistanis speak that urdu with Punjabi accent..it is really a failure on part of pakistanis that even after 70 years of independence they made no efforts to change the way they speak urdu.
> See that newsreader..is she reading Punjabi or urdu?or should give it a new name like Purdu?
> Pakistanis might not find it annoying,irritating ,disgusting and painful but a neutral listener definitely does.For God's sake ,at least give training to at least newsreaders and hosts of shows how to get rid of their accent.
> Once again I am sorry if my words hurt anyone but truth has to be told.



hye jara aur jayada dard ho rya hay tere ko, mere ko kya, na
love your pain for Uurduu


----------



## Finer

All the more reasons for why Pakistan should forever seal the borders with Afghanistan, thus eliminating any chance of threat undermining the on-going CPEC. By sealing the borders with Afghanistan, that's equivalent of hitting India where it hurts the most. Thank to Indian concerns, i am sure Pakistan will definitely take up with the issue thus confirming the border sealed on order. 

Hint: Indian sponsor terrorism in Pakistan from Afghanistan through Afghan-breed terrorists due to border-free policy between Pakistan and Afghanistan, thus exploiting border-free policy for ill-intention purpose.


----------



## New Resolve

These Achay din indians keep posting threads about CPEC, they are obsessed (as if its going to change anything other than provide us some amusement) while their people are killing each other over water. So sad.


----------



## war&peace

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I love how much weight the Indian media gives to these "opinion pieces" from the Global Times.
> 
> You can basically pick whatever "opinion piece" (out of countless others) that suits your own narrative then claim that is the Chinese government position.
> 
> Sorry, no. The official position is given by the Government itself. Certainly not by opinion pieces in the Global Times of all things.


Buddy that's a loud slap for Indian trolls by a Chinese.  
Definitely Pakistan will provide the best security possible to the Chinese working on CPEC since there are open enemies of this project and India is in the forefront but I don't think China and Pakistan are getting discouraged by threats from the terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surya 1

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> More than 14 thousand Pakistani guards for 7 thousand Chinese citizens working on the projects . That means Pakistani army is funding security for Chinese citizen on Pakistan land. Where are the real beneficiary i.e. Pakistani Citizens, this project has only created jobs for Chinese citizens, have to appreciate CCP for their good work, well done China & CCP for worrying about the employment of your citizen.



China is bring all material and manpower from china. There is no local employment generation from such a big project.


----------



## war&peace

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> More than 14 thousand Pakistani guards for 7 thousand Chinese citizens working on the projects . That means Pakistani army is funding security for Chinese citizen on Pakistan land. Where are the real beneficiary i.e. Pakistani Citizens, this project has only created jobs for Chinese citizens, have to appreciate CCP for their good work, well done China & CCP for worrying about the employment of your citizen.


That's none of your concerns so GTFO.


----------



## Salahuddin Ayubi

war&peace said:


> That's none of your concerns so GTFO.



PAKISTANIS, the above is the best response to all rats and their ranting on CPEC and Pak-China / Pak-Russia / Pak-Turkey developments taking place now and in the very near future.


----------



## war&peace

Salahuddin Ayubi said:


> PAKISTANIS, the above is the best response to all rats and their ranting on CPEC and Pak-China / Pak-Russia / Pak-Turkey developments taking place now and in the very near future.


Thank you, actually the mods should ban all Indian pdf members (except for some serious senior members) from all the threads related to CPEC.


----------



## tarrar

It is natural for China to be concerned about CPEC security, but they should mot forget that Gen. Raheel has guaranteed security to CPEC & it is PA's priority to protect CPEC at all cost. 

India is playing evil games but PA is well aware of Indian agenda. 

I have said this before & I will say this again, it is very important for PA to make new Corp Command in Gawadar or near by area, this is will enhance the security of the province & CPEC. PA will have to make a new Corp Command in Gawadar or near by area. Also a new Naval base will give full security on the coast.


----------



## STEVEN囧

Wish the flagship project could be completed in the near future and improve the efficiency to bring the pragmatic benefit to the civilians soon.Also wish Pakistan Industry could be enhanced and China could import more high value-added goods and make our trade volume balance as well as reduce the liabilities.Don't worry too much. Nowadays the large amount of investment is in Pakistan and we must face various expected ande unexpected things,I think Chinese government and leaders already consider those beforehand.What we should have is confidence,just do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Every single day the mob of the illegal indian empire is busy on the good PDF to spread its hate and conduct the designed PsyOps against Sino-Pak Friends and Brothers.

Every single day its is the negative and sick propaganda of this organised and professional indian mob to conduct their sick PsyOps. 

And Every Day this mob is defeated by the Sino-Pak Alliance here at the PDF. PDF is just a microcosmos of what is happening on the ground.

CPEC is not just about infrasctructure. It goes much, much deeper. It is one of the Key Building Blocks of the New Security Architecture of Asia.

If the indians think that Sino-Pak Strategic Planninng did not take into consideration the security aspects of CPEC from the start then their delusions are deeper than imaginable.

How many billions have Pak spent fighting/eliminating indian sponsored terror from her soil till now?

No amount of propaganda or indian sponsorship of terror is going to stop CPEC. 

In a way the indian panic about CPEC and the subsequent developments is a blessing, as it is forcing the illegal indian empire to expose its hand even more fully than before.

The Pak public, her armed forces and her allies are now keenly aware of their enemy's intentions. 

So let the indina mob here at PDF and in the broader world keep mourning...

Pak must finish the job and cleanse their great country of indian sponsored terror of every shape.

A Strong & Prosperous Pak is an existential threat to the indian empire. 

So the Only thing that Pak needs to do is create security conditions for rapid industrialisation for social and economic development.

All the very best to Pak gov and peoples for a prosperous future.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Spring Onion

danger007 said:


> Where did you get that? Cpec is centre of the earth..



I am still waiting for your opinion after appearance of this article so what in your opinion would be the fate of CPEC after Chinese paper expressed concerns .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RedHulk

Abba_Dabba_Jabba said:


> More than 14 thousand Pakistani guards for 7 thousand Chinese citizens working on the projects . That means Pakistani army is funding security for Chinese citizen on Pakistan land. Where are the real beneficiary i.e. Pakistani Citizens, this project has only created jobs for Chinese citizens, have to appreciate CCP for their good work, well done China & CCP for worrying about the employment of your citizen.


 14000 security personals are for the route and the Chinese personals ..after the work will be done it will be only for the this long route


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Spring Onion said:


> I am still waiting for your opinion after appearance of this article so what in your opinion would be the fate of CPEC after Chinese paper expressed concerns .



You're asking them to use their brains, so don't expect a reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

Spring Onion said:


> I am still waiting for your opinion after appearance of this article so what in your opinion would be the fate of CPEC after Chinese paper expressed concerns .




My opinion got nothing to do with article.. I clearly mentioned my opinion before..


----------



## freeskylord

Sinopakfriend said:


> Every single day the mob of the illegal indian empire is busy on the good PDF to spread its hate and conduct the designed PsyOps against Sino-Pak Friends and Brothers.
> 
> Every single day its is the negative and sick propaganda of this organised and professional indian mob to conduct their sick PsyOps.
> 
> And Every Day this mob is defeated by the Sino-Pak Alliance here at the PDF. PDF is just a microcosmos of what is happening on the ground.
> 
> CPEC is not just about infrasctructure. It goes much, much deeper. It is one of the Key Building Blocks of the New Security Architecture of Asia.
> 
> If the indians think that Sino-Pak Strategic Planninng did not take into consideration the security aspects of CPEC from the start then their delusions are deeper than imaginable.
> 
> How many billions have Pak spent fighting/eliminating indian sponsored terror from her soil till now?
> 
> No amount of propaganda or indian sponsorship of terror is going to stop CPEC.
> 
> In a way the indian panic about CPEC and the subsequent developments is a blessing, as it is forcing the illegal indian empire to expose its hand even more fully than before.
> 
> The Pak public, her armed forces and her allies are now keenly aware of their enemy's intentions.
> 
> So let the indina mob here at PDF and in the broader world keep mourning...
> 
> Pak must finish the job and cleanse their great country of indian sponsored terror of every shape.
> 
> A Strong & Prosperous Pak is an existential threat to the indian empire.
> 
> So the Only thing that Pak needs to do is create security conditions for rapid industrialisation for social and economic development.
> 
> All the very best to Pak gov and peoples for a prosperous future.




Don't be so emotional. It is just a project!

There are multiple projects like these going on in India and many other countries. Don't take it on yaari dosti etc. Its just of mutual interest and nothing deeper.

Sometimes project is a sucess sometimes its doomed. Try next time.


----------



## Spring Onion

danger007 said:


> My opinion got nothing to do with article.. I clearly mentioned my opinion before..



What was that ? can you repost because your participation in this thread suggest otherwise



Chinese-Dragon said:


> You're asking them to use their brains, so don't expect a reply.



 am just asking 'reason' for their jubilation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Chinese-Dragon said:


> You're asking them to use their brains, so don't expect a reply.



I am getting a feeling that your are talking about CPC !


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Srinivas said:


> I am getting a feeling that *your* *are* talking about CPC !



Do you see your ironic mistake here?


----------



## Srinivas

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Do you see your ironic mistake here?



Ohh .... I am working in parallel here in office !


----------



## Winchester

The Indian obsession with what they themselves claim is merely a road project is baffling to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

freeskylord said:


> There are multiple projects like these going on in India and many other countries



But nobody is obsessed with them, no Pakistani wish them to be failed, no Pakistani even have time to write a comment about them, nobody even care about what is the name and volume of project.. now compare pathetic behavior of your little kind.. it seems your pathetic kind have nothing to talk about except Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## freeskylord

Max said:


> But nobody is obsessed with them, no Pakistani wish them to be failed, no Pakistani even have time to write a comment about them, nobody even care about what is the name and volume of project.. now compare pathetic behavior of your little kind.. it seems your pathetic kind have nothing to talk about except Pakistan..



Because, they are so many that no one wants to hear about them, just an ongoing process in the economy. Huge economy you know. 

CPEC is not the issue for India, it is the Gwadar.


----------



## Imran Khan

daily dose of CPEC from india

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A-Team

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I love how much weight the Indian media gives to these "opinion pieces" from the Global Times.
> 
> You can basically pick whatever "opinion piece" (out of countless others) that suits your own narrative then claim that is the Chinese government position.
> 
> Sorry, no. The official position is given by the Government itself. Certainly not by opinion pieces in the Global Times of all things.



CPEC implementation will not only help China, Pakistan but the region as whole. India, Afghanistan Central Asian states should all be interconnected and I believe that is the overall vision of OBAR. The more this region gets interconnected the more we will not try to backstab each other.

BTW @Chinese-Dragon : not sure if you heard but the first train from China reached Afghanistan carrying goods, this will have detrimental effects vis-a-vis China-Afghanistan commerce. Though I have been hearing about Chinese leadership being amenable to include Afghanistan in CPEC, do you have any concrete reads on this matter?

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New Resolve

Max said:


> But nobody is obsessed with them, no Pakistani wish them to be failed, no Pakistani even have time to write a comment about them, nobody even care about what is the name and volume of project.. now compare pathetic behavior of your little kind.. it seems your pathetic kind have nothing to talk about except Pakistan..



You have touched on something very important here, the reason Indians are jumping up and down on *Pakistan specific threads *and why we *couldnt care less about* their projects is the *Complex* a lot of extremist Indians suffer from. They are ashamed to admit it but it is blatantly obvious in the way they act. Unfortunately they have failed to grow and will remain a *people* unworthy of ever being a super power of any magnitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

Spring Onion said:


> What was that ? can you repost because your participation in this thread suggest otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> am just asking 'reason' for their jubilation.




No matter how much resources you got, but what matters is- how much you can tap.. Depending on single project from a single country like this is not good for any economy... Exclude investment into power sector, then start a debate- am willing to discuss.. Im not giving lip service about DMIC either... where the majority funds fliw into Industrial development and infra unlike CPEC.. DMIC is not subjected to Indian consumer but a dedicated industrial corridor.. We do have petrochemical corridor which is aimed to attract Petroleum related industries.. 


provide time frame for the port development and electricity projects..



New Resolve said:


> You have touched on something very important here, the reason Indians are jumping up and down on *Pakistan specific threads *and why we *couldnt care less about* their projects is the *Complex* a lot of extremist Indians suffer from. They are ashamed to admit it but it is blatantly obvious in the way they act. Unfortunately they have failed to grow and will remain a* little people* unworthy of ever being a super power of any magnitude.




@waz is there any need to use this language..


----------



## New Resolve

Stop being a cry baby, *sometimes a dose of Reality is good*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

freeskylord said:


> Because, they are so many that no one wants to hear about them, just an ongoing process in the economy. Huge economy you know.
> 
> CPEC is not the issue for India, it is the Gwadar.



They are so many yet we dont know a single... and never talked about a single, why dont you pathetic people accept that you have some unhealthy obsession with Pakistan some kind of inferiority complex, you desperately want to talk to Pakistanis (your presence on Pakistani media pages, forums, sites.. but Pakistani dont ..


and let me dont talk about economy, you lot have worst income equality in whole south Asia which is by far the worst or 2nd worst region in the world.. so dont sing song of few billionaire who are fvcking ur kind for 70 years..

What you have to do with Gwadar?


----------



## freeskylord

Max said:


> They are so many yet we dont know a single... and never talked about a single, why dont you pathetic people accept that you have some unhealthy obsession with Pakistan some kind of inferiority complex, you desperately want to talk to Pakistanis (your presence on Pakistani media pages, forums, sites.. but Pakistani dont ..
> 
> 
> and let me dont talk about economy, you lot have worst income equality in whole south Asia which is by far the worst or 2nd worst region in the world.. so dont sing song of few billionaire who are fvcking ur kind for 70 years..
> 
> What you have to do with Gwadar?



gwadar can be used for military logistics by chinese. 

India has multiple population. You will get richets and poors too.

In India and Pakistan is not just about income but also how much property one has. That's how rich and poor is distributed.


----------



## Max

freeskylord said:


> gwadar can be used for military logistics by chinese.
> 
> India has multiple population. You will get richets and poors too.
> 
> In India and Pakistan is not just about income but also how much property one has. That's how rich and poor is distributed.


----------



## thesolar65

Beijing has received a note of caution about pushing its USD46 billion economic corridor to Pakistan from an unlikely source.

An article published in a Communist Party-run newspaper on Tuesday suggested to the Chinese government that it would be "unwise to put all its eggs in one basket", and that it should look more to new
markets in Southeast Asia rather than put in billions into unrest-hit Pakistan.

"It is unlikely that China will change its supportive attitude on the CPEC [China Pakistan Economic Corridor] in the short term, but the increasing cost of security is becoming a big problem in efficiently
pushing forward the projects," said the article published in the Global Times, a tabloid owned by the official People's Daily, authored by reporter Hu Weijia.

Ads by ZINC

*QUESTIONS RAISED ON CPEC VIABILITY*

It isn't often the case that the Chinese media suggests to Beijing that it go slow when it comes to a country that is increasingly being seen in China as its only ally.

Many Chinese experts and companies are known to have privately raised doubts on the viability of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), which connects the restive Xinjiang province, through
Azad Kashmir (Azad Kashmir), to the Gwadar port on the Arabian Sea in Balochistan.



The plan, which envisages widening the Karakoram Highway and possible rail links and gas pipelines, not only passes through some of the world's most difficult terrain but also through areas grappling with unrest, from Azad Kashmir to Balochistan.

The Global Times warned, "The economic corridor.. passes through some turbulent regions, Kashmir included. It is unlikely to be plain sailing for China and Pakistan in their attempts to push forward the
CPEC due to challenges such as the complex regional environment, and people in the two countries should be prepared for potential setbacks".

On Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif's assurances that the CPEC was a top priority for the government, the paper said, "However, given the difficulty of protecting the personnel that are working in Pakistan,
projects under the CPEC may need to be implemented and assessed step by step."


*SHIFT FOCUS TO SOUTHEAST ASIA*

"This does not mean that China should give up on the idea of the CPEC because of the present challenges," it added. "However, China may not want to put too much focus on the region. At the very least, it would
be unwise to put all its eggs in one basket."

It proposed that Beijing should instead "consider giving more attention to its economic cooperation with Southeast Asian countries". The CPEC has long been seen as a flagship project in China's Belt and Road initiative, but the initiative's strategic focus may need to shift gradually toward Southeast Asia, where there is a wide infrastructure funding gap but a relatively stable regional environment that will enable China to efficiently push forward ventures under the Belt and Road initiative," it suggested, specifically mentioning Vietnam, whose prime minister is currently on a six-day visit to China.

http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...hina-pakistan-economic-corridor/1/763102.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

I dont know if there was no cpec what will indian media publish than??

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## xyxmt

Mrc said:


> I dont know if there was no cpec what will indian media publish than??



like before CPEC, permarhu bomb (Whaever the F they call an atomic bomb), Pakistan, war, killings, muslims, beef

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## 50cent

Terrorism issue is a very serious in past many Chinese have been attacked in Pakistan few days ago in an incidents police attacked Chinese . Cpec will need a very serious security I guess


----------



## T90TankGuy

Is int the Chinese media to a large extent controlled by the Govt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Sky lord said:


> This is the only basket available...nowhere else to keep eggs.
> 
> Even this basket arrived unexpectedly otherwise eggs were about to be thrown out!



while a chicken in heat in our neighborhood running around the world looking for eggs, sits on anything _white_ and _round_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

jbgt90 said:


> Is int the Chinese media to a large extent controlled by the Govt?



Global times which published this article is the CCP's mouth piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T90TankGuy

illusion8 said:


> Global times which published this article is the CCP's mouth piece.


So !!!! is the chinese govt trying to send a message ? if so to who ?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

illusion8 said:


> Global times which published this article is the CCP's mouth piece.





The Global Times is a controversial populist tabloid that is significantly more conservative than actual government policy, or mainstream media.

Just read the thread title again, and try to understand what you just wrote. If they are the CCP's mouth piece, why are they arguing against the CCP's policy?

Can you explain your logic?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## illusion8

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The Global Times is a controversial populist tabloid that is significantly more conservative than actual government policy, or mainstream media.
> 
> Just read the thread title again, and try to understand what you just wrote. If they are the CCP's mouth piece, why are they arguing against the CCP's policy?
> 
> Can you explain your logic?



According to its editor in chief:


China’s most belligerent tabloid, theGlobal Times, is certainly a one-of-a-kind publication. The Chinese- and English-language news outlet is published by the ruling Chinese Communist Party’s (CCP) paramount mouthpiece, the People’s Daily, but it goes much further than China’s typically stodgy state news. The Global Times is best known for its hawkish, insulting editorials—aggressive attacks that get it noticed, and quoted, by foreign media around the world as the “voice” of Beijing, even as the party’s official statements are more circumspect.

That’s not exactly a mistake, the paper’s longtime editor says.

The Global Times often reflects what party officials are actually thinking, but can’t come out and say, editor-in-chief Hu Xijin explained during a long interview with Quartz in his drab Beijing office in the People’s Daily compound. As a former army officer and current party member, Hu said, he often hangs out with officials from the foreign ministry and the security department, and they share the same sentiments and values that his paper publishes. “They can’t speak willfully, but I can,” he said.

http://qz.com/745577/inside-the-global-times-chinas-hawkish-belligerent-state-tabloid/


----------



## Jackdaws

The President of China wants CPEC to succeed. Even though it is not as transparent as a democracy - he must have political opponents at home. Perhaps the Chinese members can shed light on this. They might want to mess with his legacy. All said and done, it is pretty foolish to bet on Pakistan.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

illusion8 said:


> According to its editor in chief:
> 
> 
> China’s most belligerent tabloid, theGlobal Times, is certainly a one-of-a-kind publication. The Chinese- and English-language news outlet is published by the ruling Chinese Communist Party’s (CCP) paramount mouthpiece, the People’s Daily, but it goes much further than China’s typically stodgy state news. The Global Times is best known for its hawkish, insulting editorials—aggressive attacks that get it noticed, and quoted, by foreign media around the world as the “voice” of Beijing, even as the party’s official statements are more circumspect.
> 
> That’s not exactly a mistake, the paper’s longtime editor says.
> 
> The Global Times often reflects what party officials are actually thinking, but can’t come out and say, editor-in-chief Hu Xijin explained during a long interview with Quartz in his drab Beijing office in the People’s Daily compound. As a former army officer and current party member, Hu said, he often hangs out with officials from the foreign ministry and the security department, and they share the same sentiments and values that his paper publishes. “They can’t speak willfully, but I can,” he said.
> 
> http://qz.com/745577/inside-the-global-times-chinas-hawkish-belligerent-state-tabloid/



I'm starting to get the impression that you didn't even read a single line of that. Since it basically said exactly the same thing I said.

The Global Times is not representative of Chinese Government policy. Which, obviously, is why they are arguing against Government policy in the original source.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

jbgt90 said:


> So !!!! is the chinese govt trying to send a message ? if so to who ?



Some ccp cadres sending a message to other cadres most likely.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> I'm starting to get the impression that you didn't even read a single line of that. Since it basically said exactly the same thing I said.
> 
> The Global Times is not representative of Chinese Government policy. Which, obviously, is why they are arguing against Government policy in the original source.



It's published by the official mouth piece of the ccp..The people's daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackOpsIndia

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The Global Times is a controversial populist tabloid that is significantly more conservative than actual government policy, or mainstream media.
> 
> Just read the thread title again, and try to understand what you just wrote. If they are the CCP's mouth piece, why are they arguing against the CCP's policy?
> 
> Can you explain your logic?


The Chinese poster above is right, dont take everything from Gobal times seriously. They issue warning almost every week to India and others, had they been mouthpiece of CCP we would have seen some action.


----------



## Imran Khan

today two threads on CPEC ? it was routine daily one thread from our brothers indians

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

illusion8 said:


> Some ccp cadres sending a message to other cadres most likely.



Well apparently you already know about all the inner workings of the Chinese political system, so there is no use for me to try and tell you otherwise. 

Just don't be disappointed when CPEC keeps going ahead at full steam. The investment has already been made, it's far too late to change course now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Well apparently you already know about all the inner workings of the Chinese political system, so there is no use for me to try and tell you otherwise.
> 
> Just don't be dissapointed when CPEC keeps going ahead at full steam. The investment has already been made.





Do I look like I care about the little games ccp cadres play among themselves?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

illusion8 said:


> Do I look like I care about the little games ccp cadres play among themselves?.



Oh, so you are just being a know-it-all, and you had zero clue of what you were talking about in the first place?

I am surprised. 



illusion8 said:


> Do I look like I care about the little games ccp cadres play among themselves?.



Wrong again as usual. There is plenty of infighting within the Chinese political system, probably more than you can guess, but that's obviously not what is happening here. The Global Times is published in English for a reason, when the vast majority of Chinese people can't read English.


----------



## illusion8

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Oh so you are just being a know-it-all, and you had zero clue of what you were talking about in the first place?
> 
> I am surprised.



Typical Chinese poster here getting personal...looks like you ran out of arguments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

xyxmt said:


> like before CPEC, permarhu bomb (Whaever the F they call an atomic bomb), Pakistan, war, killings, muslims, beef


We call it parmanu. Lol 

How can you claim IVC if you don't know Sanskrit? 

anyways, I will save that topic for another thread.

Ciao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Oh, so you are just being a know-it-all, and you had zero clue of what you were talking about in the first place?
> 
> I am surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again as usual. There is plenty of infighting within the Chinese political system, probably more than you can guess, but that's obviously not what is happening here. The Global Times is published in English for a reason, when the vast majority of Chinese people can't read English.



So what is the reason for this article?


----------



## Djinn

I donot know what is more interesting a Chinese tabloid expressing itself or these Bhatree vulture's desperately seeking to reflect Sino-Pak relations in bad light . I remember a few weeks back there were some speculations in media regarding Pakistani's not allowed to rent rooms in one Chinese city and scores of Bharteez flooded internet to share it, even on defence.pk i witnessed at least 5 threads on that topic started by Bharteez.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Jackdaws said:


> So what is the reason for this article?



As if any of the thousands of conflicting opinion pieces in the Chinese state media all have some underlying conspiracy beneath them?  That would be a lot of effort for no reason.

But you are welcome to read whatever you want into it, or to articles that contradict it. CPEC is a done deal, the money has already been invested.

Anything the Chinese government needs to convey to Pakistan can be done through much more direct and effective channels, in actual meetings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

Levina said:


> How can you claim IVC if you don't know Sanskrit?


He didn't even mention IVC  And by that very logic anyone who only knows English would become lord lieutenant of the queen 



Levina said:


> We call it parmanu. Lol


Parmanu sounds too sissy , try our nick name for a nuke , ATAM BUMB 



Levina said:


> Ciao


Meow

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

Chinese-Dragon said:


> As if any of the thousands of conflicting opinion pieces in the Chinese state media all have some underlying conspiracy beneath them?  That would be a lot of effort for no reason.
> 
> But you are welcome to read whatever you want into it, or to articles that contradict it. CPEC is a done deal, the money has already been invested.
> 
> Anything the Chinese government needs to convey to Pakistan can be done through much more direct and effective channels, in actual meetings.




Bro, don't spend too much time responding to the trolls.

In some threads they are concerned about Pakistanis not getting enough share in CPEC and tell us that we will lose alot, our economy will die, our local businesses will shut down etc etc etc and all the benefits will be taken away by Chinese. In other threads, they are concerned about Chinese and tell them that their investment is in a failed project...

Just read such threads while drinking a cup of hot coffee and smiling occasionally, and move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

Djinn said:


> I donot know what is more interesting a Chinese tabloid expressing itself or these Bhatree vulture's desperately seeking to reflect Sino-Pak relations in bad light . I remember a few weeks back there were some speculations in media regarding Pakistani's not allowed to rent rooms in one Chinese city and scores of Bharteez flooded internet to share it, even on defence.pk i witnessed at least 5 threads on that topic started by Bharteez.



Looks like you picked up the term Bhartis from the other Pakistanis... The truth is It's not an insulting term like the shorter version of "Pakistani" is or the shorter version of "Chinese" is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

GenerallyKhan said:


> IVC is mostly in Pakistan as is the predecessor to IVC, Mehrgarh. Indus script is still undeciphered, Indiot.


Hahaha
@Mentee here comes your IVC warrior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Levina said:


> Hahaha
> @Mentee here comes your IVC warrior.


He's a khan so without any doubt he could be regarded as the successor of the IVC but a rude one 



GenerallyKhan said:


> Illuminati are real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could it be insulting when the official name of India is Bhārat Gaṇarājya? You are a Bharti Nagarik (Citizen of Bhārat).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IVC is mostly in Pakistan as is the predecessor to IVC, Mehrgarh. Indus script is still undeciphered, Indiot.


Lala strike krnay sy pehly poster check Kr lea kro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LadyFinger

The jealousy is turning into madness. Kaise dekhen Pakistan ko phalta phulta Cheen ke saath! 


Imran Khan said:


> today two threads on CPEC ? it was routine daily one thread from our brothers indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GenerallyKhan

*Meanwhile in Pakistan*:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773389101680758784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771567935936532480



Mentee said:


> Lala strike krnay sy pehly poster check Kr lea kro

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jlaw

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The Global Times is a controversial populist tabloid that is significantly more conservative than actual government policy, or mainstream media.
> 
> Just read the thread title again, and try to understand what you just wrote. If they are the CCP's mouth piece, why are they arguing against the CCP's policy?
> 
> Can you explain your logic?


You know what's even funnier than what you just said? An Indian newspaper quoting a Chinese newspaper from the opinion section

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Viper0011.

thesolar65 said:


> Beijing has received a note of caution about pushing its USD46 billion economic corridor to Pakistan from an unlikely source.
> 
> An article published in a Communist Party-run newspaper on Tuesday suggested to the Chinese government that it would be "unwise to put all its eggs in one basket", and that it should look more to new
> markets in Southeast Asia rather than put in billions into unrest-hit Pakistan.



I have yet to see a project in the world that didn't have "concerns" associated to it. Hell, I put new grass in my front yard and I was concerned if the same bugs will attack it again and will destroy it. And I only spent $ 10K!!!! Talk about concerns . This is billions we are talking about.

Stuff will come up, people will sit down, solutions will be found, knowledge base will be build for the future projects, lessons will be learned, and life will move on. This is a typical life-cycle of any project and will be the case here too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ThaniOruvan

So many comments from Chinese and pakistani members but none of them have tried to prove that this news is unreal. Instead of doing that they deflect to unwanted arguments and pathetically held the 'india is jealous of CPEC', 'indian media is rubbish' stances. So this proves CPEC is not a plain landing (just without Indian interference) as claimed by the article. So much for the hurt ego for many here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombaywalla

illusion8 said:


> Looks like you picked up the term Bhartis from the other Pakistanis... The truth is It's not an insulting term like the shorter version of "Pakistani" is or the shorter version of "Chinese" is.



LOL

I wonder what goes through the heads of the nincompoops of PDF when they try and think of names with which to insult India and Indians.

Try harder!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I love how much weight the Indian media gives to these "opinion pieces" from the Global Times.
> 
> You can basically pick whatever "opinion piece" (out of countless others) that suits your own narrative then claim that is the Chinese government position.
> 
> Sorry, no. The official position is given by the Government itself. Certainly not by opinion pieces in the Global Times of all things.



Media's like Global times are always a mouth piece of Chinese Govt .They knows about their govt more than you .



ThaniOruvan said:


> So many comments from Chinese and pakistani members but none of them have tried to prove that this news is unreal. Instead of doing that they deflect to unwanted arguments and pathetically held the 'india is jealous of CPEC', 'indian media is rubbish' stances. So this proves CPEC is not a plain landing (just without Indian interference) as claimed by the article. So much for the hurt ego for many here.



How can its possible my friend?
Chinese are brilliant businessmen .We should appreciate their hardwork and intelligent.


----------



## The Sandman

ThaniOruvan said:


> So many comments from Chinese and pakistani members but none of them have tried to prove that this news is unreal. Instead of doing that they deflect to unwanted arguments and pathetically held the 'india is jealous of CPEC', 'indian media is rubbish' stances. So this proves CPEC is not a plain landing (just without Indian interference) as claimed by the article. So much for the hurt ego for many here.


https://defence.pk/threads/beijing-...cpec-chinese-state-media.449193/#post-8683219
Read post no.4 of @Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi

India should not hurry. Time is not yet right yet to increase the price. India should wait until 2018-19 before drastically escalating the price that Chinese can no longer see the value.


----------



## SrNair

jbgt90 said:


> So !!!! is the chinese govt trying to send a message ? if so to who ?



Our opposition against the CPEC is that it passes through our disputed territory.
Let them pass through our land ,we will make it a success for both Pakistan abd China 

Chinese are sending a message .
Pressure for GoP from unexpected quarters


----------



## somebozo

thesolar65 said:


> It proposed that Beijing should instead "consider giving more attention to its economic cooperation with Southeast Asian countries". The CPEC has long been seen as a flagship project in China's Belt and Road initiative, but the initiative's strategic focus may need to shift gradually toward Southeast Asia, where there is a wide infrastructure funding gap but a relatively stable regional environment that will enable China to efficiently push forward ventures under the Belt and Road initiative," it suggested, specifically mentioning Vietnam, whose prime minister is currently on a six-day visit to China.
> 
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...hina-pakistan-economic-corridor/1/763102.html



Chinese media reporting via India Today?


----------



## somebozo

Pakistan is footing the CPEC bill..what do the Chinese care!


----------



## Jackdaws

Chinese-Dragon said:


> As if any of the thousands of conflicting opinion pieces in the Chinese state media all have some underlying conspiracy beneath them?  That would be a lot of effort for no reason.
> 
> But you are welcome to read whatever you want into it, or to articles that contradict it. CPEC is a done deal, the money has already been invested.
> 
> Anything the Chinese government needs to convey to Pakistan can be done through much more direct and effective channels, in actual meetings.


Did I say there is a conspiracy? Or even insinuate one? Don't make stuff up.



Jlaw said:


> You know what's even funnier than what you just said? An Indian newspaper quoting a Chinese newspaper in the opinion section


Umm - is the whole newspaper thing new to you?


----------



## Jlaw

Jackdaws said:


> Did I say there is a conspiracy? Or even insinuate one? Don't make stuff up.
> 
> 
> Umm - is the whole newspaper thing new to you?


is reading difficult for you? Sorry but I can't dumb down my previous post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jackdaws

Jlaw said:


> is reading difficult for you? Sorry but I can't dumb down my previous post



I don't doubt that. It can't possibly get dumber anyways. This whole "free media" thing must be an eye-opener.


----------



## Waqas Bin Adam

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I love how much weight the Indian media gives to these "opinion pieces" from the Global Times.
> 
> You can basically pick whatever "opinion piece" (out of countless others) that suits your own narrative then claim that is the Chinese government position.
> 
> Sorry, no. The official position is given by the Government itself. Certainly not by opinion pieces in the Global Times of all things.



Nailed it!



Jackdaws said:


> I don't doubt that. It can't possibly get dumber anyways. This whole "free media" thing must be an eye-opener.



Only media which displays India narrative only. "Yellow Media"

India is trying hard to sabotage CPEC with the help of western media, but in the end they will fail and they know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Waqas Bin Adam

CBU-105 said:


> CPEC is just a emergency wartime oil supply enema insurance for China, from remote uninhabited areas in China to remote uninhabited areas in Pakistan, and despite the planned gas pipeline, transporting crude using ulcc/vlcc along current sea routes from the ME to China will remain the primary energy feed to China, and it remains vulnerable, 'murricans can choke them without firing a shot.


CPEC is to protect China and Pakistan Defence and Economic interests. Is not that simple at all?


----------



## Waqas Bin Adam

Jackdaws said:


> But you continue to act like a Pakturd. Even on forums you can't help giving an e-fellatio to your Chinese masters. Funny how Chinese and Pakistani citizens seek refuge in these slums. Imagine how bad life must be for them to prefer Indian slums than your countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Media can't sabotage an economic corridor, least of all a media in a foreign land. If anyone sabotages CPEC it is going to be Pakistan itself.


Media is responsible to Up and Down governments by lies and disinformation. We are living in 5th Generation disinformation war period.


----------



## wiseone2

Bombaywalla said:


> Your country's founder was from my city, Bombay, and for those of us born pre 1995, it will always be Bombay, besides, you're typing in English, so I suggest you save your deliciously ironical conclusions for your own kind. It's only your thick head that tends to find reasons to feed useless information to your oral orifice.
> 
> Only a badly raised and poorly educated nincompoop would say the things you say.


mumbai is bombay
kolkatta is calcutta
chennai is madras
bengalaru is bangalore

i am sick of the name changes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThaniOruvan

SrNair said:


> Media's like Global times are always a mouth piece of Chinese Govt .They knows about their govt more than you .
> 
> 
> 
> How can its possible my friend?
> Chinese are brilliant businessmen .We should appreciate their hardwork and intelligent.


Ah.....look how the Chinese and Pakistanis are commenting.....they don't have a proper counter-argument to tackle this question. Which means the news is real. To hide that shame they invite all other propaganda points. Shameless.....



The Sandman said:


> https://defence.pk/threads/beijing-...cpec-chinese-state-media.449193/#post-8683219
> Read post no.4 of @Chinese-Dragon



There is no post in this thread which is to the point. The thread is about a Chinese mouth piece highlighting the rising security cost of cpec. None of the intellectuals here have posted a response to prove that false. All I have seen is bashing indian media. No real content.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New Resolve

So many frustrated indians on a pak specific thread, Achay Din havent panned out 

Whats the big deal guys just add a few more fake digits to your GDP and call it the fastest growing economy the Universe has ever seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jackdaws

GenerallyKhan said:


> *So much fail*:
> 
> Urdu flourished under the Muslim rulers of Hindustan. India didn't exit then.
> 
> India as an identity was brought to the subcontinent by the British slave masters and its still in use (perpetual slavery, irony and all)
> 
> Muhammad Ali Jinnah was born in Karachi, Sind which is now a province of Pakistan
> *Reality check*:
> 
> India is an English word, not even Hindi. "India" is named after river Indus which flows (93%) through Pakistan and originates in China (2%). I guess, Ganga is so dirty that you couldn't use it to name a country.
> 
> Hindu is a Persian word, again not even Hindi. Of course, it traces its origins back to the people of Sindh. Sindh is obviously a province of Pakistan now.
> 
> Hinduism, again an English word coined by British slave masters around 17th century and its still in use
> Clearly, there is a pattern among 'Indians' (Bharati nagariks) where they use places in Pakistan to identify themselves. I'm not even going to bring up perpetual slavery and irony. Its just too damn much.
> 
> Again, enjoy your stay.


LOL. Muslim rulers of Hindustan were Hindustani - not Pakistani. Thanks for confirming this. Jinnah was ethnically from Gujarat. Of course India is an English word. Like Londres is the French word for London. Does that make the British slaves of the French? Ha, the mind of a madrassa educated Pakturd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

I think a breaks should be allowed to neighbours to cool down their arses


----------



## khanmubashir

ThaniOruvan said:


> Beijing: China is concerned over "increasing cost of security" and "potential setbacks" in the development of the $46 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, an official daily said on Tuesday recognising the risks involved with the project due to a "complex regional environment". concerned
> 
> An article in the Global Times said the ambitious project - that passes through the Azad Kashmir - is unlikely to have a "plain sailing". It also referred to the reported deployment of 14,503 security guards by Pakistan to protect the 7,036 Chinese nationals working on the corridor.
> 
> 
> "China may not want to put too much focus on the region. At the very least, it would be unwise to put all its eggs in one basket," it said highlighting China's disquiet over the project which has also cast a shadow over India-China ties. Prime Minister Narendra Modi raised concerns over the project in his meeting with Chinese President Xi Jinping on the sidelines of the G20 meet in Hangzhou on 4 September.
> 
> The article, however, made no reference to India regarding the project, which connects China's Xinjiang province to Pakistan's southwestern Gwadar Port in Balochistan with a maze of rail, road and pipelines.
> 
> "The CPEC has long been seen as symbolic to Sino-Pakistan economic cooperation. It is unlikely that China will change its supportive attitude on the CPEC in the short term, but the increasing cost of security is becoming a big problem in efficiently pushing forward the projects," the article said. The daily, which in the past has strongly supported the project, said in the article that it is "unlikely to be plain sailing for China and Pakistan in their attempts to push forward the CPEC due to challenges such as a complex regional environment, and people in the two countries should be prepared for potential setbacks".
> 
> The daily is part of the ruling Communist Party of China's official organ -the People's Daily publication group. It also raised questions over Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif's comments last month that Pakistan attached priority to the project. Referring to Sharif's comments, it said "given the difficulty of protecting the personnel that are working in Pakistan, projects under the CPEC may need to be implemented and assessed step-by-step".
> 
> "Beijing should consider giving more attention to its economic cooperation" with Southeast Asian countries such as Vietnam, whose Prime Minster is currently visiting China, to improve ties despite differences over the South China Sea. China is reportedly concerned after Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit to Vietnam's capital Hanoi this month.
> 
> "The CPEC has long been seen as a flagship project in China's Belt and Road initiative, but the initiative's strategic focus may need to shift gradually toward Southeast Asia, where there is awide infrastructure funding gap but a relatively stable regional environment that will enable China to efficiently push forward ventures under the Belt and Road initiative," it said.
> 
> "Hopefully, the two countries (China and Vietnam) will be able to put aside disputes that have arose over the South China Sea and focus on promoting economic development," it said.
> 
> Link: http://m.firstpost.com/politics/bei...rity-of-cpec-chinese-state-media-3002644.html
> 
> =================================
> 
> This time concern is raised from Chinese side. No India, no RAW, no Modi in picture.


funny it claims 2 b of Chinese state media but its source is an Indian site which it self doesnt give link 2 that supposed Chinese article



CBU-105 said:


> CPEC is just a emergency wartime oil supply enema insurance for China, from remote uninhabited areas in China to remote uninhabited areas in Pakistan, and despite the planned gas pipeline, transporting crude using ulcc/vlcc along current sea routes from the ME to China will remain the primary energy feed to China, and it remains vulnerable, 'murricans can choke them without firing a shot.


did Chinese president told u that or u r an incharge of int analsis org? lol


----------



## Arsalan

"CONCERNED"
Perhaps this shows how important CPEC is for the Chinese as well, that is, if someone wants to see this side of the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zebra7

Arsalan said:


> "CONCERNED"
> Perhaps this shows how important CPEC is for the Chinese as well, that is, if someone wants to see this side of the picture.



Why twisting the Words, the Chinese are concerned for the security of the Chinese Workers. It is the security concern, which makes the Chinese to ask for the three tier security of the Airport in Gadawar. Right now 7000 Chinese workers are been provided security by 15000 strong Pakistani security forces.



Mrc said:


> I dont know if there was no cpec what will indian media publish than??




The reason is you are dreaming that CPEC is the answer to all the troubles for the Pakistan, but fail to see that it is just a part of the Chinese Massive One Belt Plan.


----------



## Mrc

zebra7 said:


> The reason is you are dreaming that CPEC is the answer to all the troubles for the Pakistan, but fail to see that it is just a part of the Chinese Massive One Belt Plan



And why is india so concerned about what ever the fck i am dreaming about....?


----------



## zebra7

Mrc said:


> And why is india so concerned about what ever the fck i am dreaming about....?



We are only concerned, because the road connecting the Gadawar and China passes through the P0K, which India claims ours and which have been illegally occupied by Pakistan. Otherwise we don't have any problem with your so called CPEC.


----------



## ThaniOruvan

To all misinformed and ignorant twats,

The original link from the Chinese media source is here.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1006157.shtml

This article clearly states that securing projects under CPEC is becoming more expensive. Members who are not even able to search and get this link can read this now and get enlightened like they do with other generally crappy opinion pieces emanating from China and Pakistan.

No one have provided a solid counter-argument or response to this thread which shows the quality of members who responded. Pathetic....


----------



## Mrc

zebra7 said:


> We are only concerned, because the road connecting the Gadawar and China passes through the P0K, which India claims ours and which have been illegally occupied by Pakistan. Otherwise we don't have any problem with your so called CPEC.



No u are not....
Dont lie ... ur arse is on fire


----------



## The Eagle

An opinion based article published by Global times and then quoted by Indian Press because it says CPEC yet India (even every Indian PDF member here) claimed many of times that CPEC is no concern of India but still it is working like a coffee in morning/ a wake up call. More of a political point scoring in China published by Global times and cheers in India.

CPEC is reality and is going to happen in due time, no matter what.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twocents

The Eagle said:


> An opinion based article published by Global times and then quoted by Indian Press because it says CPEC yet India (even every Indian PDF member here) claimed many of times that CPEC is no concern of India but still it is working like a coffee in morning/ a wake up call. More of a political point scoring in China published by Global times and cheers in India.
> 
> CPEC is reality and is going to happen in due time, no matter what.



CPEC is going full-steam ahead. From what I hear, out of the 46 billion allocated for the project 11 billion has already been released. The initial phase is focused on infrastructure such as roads, power plants, port facilities and hyro projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

twocents said:


> CPEC is going full-steam ahead. From what I hear, out of the 46 billion allocated for the project 11 billion has already been released. The initial phase is focused on infrastructure such as roads, power plants, port facilities and hyro projects.



No matter what these divergent attempts but CPEC is surely progressing and is in full swing. Both the nations and people are happy rest about the bit of security concerns, we know that China was assured by COAS himself as well and we are seeing the fruits here. The matter is, the few cannot digest and the rest of rivals do not believe it happening but opposite is real time. IMO, in upcoming year or couple, we will be seeing the outcome of CPEC not just for the Pakistan and China but for the region in whole that many countries will prosper through it. 

The success of projects lies within the intention and CPEC is not against anyone that since day first Pakistan and China told clearly, but for all so whoever participate, is/are welcome in good faith of the nations, region and peace. Anything other than that or all these adversaries cheering, are nothing but the part of their own agenda which is being injected always through media within the minds those are ill fed and to avoid any internal opposition and questioning by their own people about the mandate which is given based upon anti of these (us) two nations. The pain is real but things are done on far better and progressive manners hence no roll back or insecurities but benefits for all participants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

